
Show HN: A chess board element that works in any framework - spankalee
https://justinfagnani.github.io/chessboard-element/
======
spankalee
This is a side project of mine where I ported the great chessboard.js library
to be a standard custom element.

By being a custom element <chess-board> is easier to use and load, works with
declarative HTML templates like JSX or lit-html, and it removes the jQuery
dependency.

You can use it in static HTML and markdown too, just like:

    
    
        <chess-board
            draggable-pieces
            position="8/R7/8/8/k1K5/8/8/8">
        </chess-board>
    

I hope this make the work on chessboard.js more accessible to framework users
and non-programmers alike. If you're into chess on the web, please try it out
and give any feedback!

